

Distraction Free Writing with Vim - laktek
http://laktek.com/2012/09/05/distraction-free-writing-with-vim

======
Off
Another interesting solution: <http://paulrouget.com/e/vimdarkroom/>

~~~
DiabloD3
I don't get the point of centering it. Why not just open a second VIM window
to use the space up?

~~~
carlesfe
It's meant to reduce distractions, and focus only on a single text column :)

------
Keyframe
I am a darkroom fanatic, ever since VT320, can't work otherwise. Emacs
darkroom mode on Windows was a PITA to setup correctly. Since I switched to
Sublime I'm almost fully satisfied. I'm glad to see vim gets darkroom love
too, but this apparently works on OSX only.

------
keithpeter
Nice idea. I'm tending to use Vim with a vertically split screen, notes on the
right and the draft to be edited on the left. To bash in the first draft, I
tend to use PyRoom (Ubuntu Linux).

------
styluss
The title should be "Distraction Free Writing with MacVim"

~~~
C0d3r
Exactly, I'm trying to convert it to linux, I'll update once I finish
struggling to get the columns right ( getting that colunm feel ).

~~~
carlesfe
Please do. I'm fighting with the columns too, can't get it right

~~~
C0d3r
Problem is, I think that in vim, the set columns only dictates the limit to
the right, and we want the left side too, or else we get a left-sided column
vim.

I think the solution would be to open two vertical panels, at the sides, to
shorten the middle. Not the best solution though :S.

~~~
laktek
If you want to expand the left margin, try setting the `numberwidth` property.
You may also need to change the color of number column (` LineNr`) to match
the background.

~~~
C0d3r
Thank you, this was the best I could do atm.

<https://gist.github.com/3634373>

UPDATE: Off's link looks a lot better than my gist, I'm gonna give it a try.

